# Onkyo HT-SR800 7.1 Home Theater Entertainment System



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Onkyo HT-SR800 7.1 Home Theater Entertainment System*










When it comes to all-in-one home theater, the HT-SR800 has made a clean break from the pack. You're looking at packaged home theater that neatly integrates your high-definition entertainment and your HDTV through an HDMI channel that transports video with a resolution all the way up to 1080p. Ably supported by component video switching, the HT-SR800 will handle most of the A/V components or formats currently available, as well as the spectacular quality of high-definition discs. Also, reinforcing the convenience of matched components, this package is the first to use an Audyssey room-correction technology specifically designed for integrated systems. The options - XM® Radio (including 5.1 surround sound radio with Neural Surround decoding) and iPod® integration-can really extend your reach, making the HT-SR800 one of the more complete home theater packages available.

Features:
• 110 Watts per Channel Minimum into 8 Ohms, 2 Channels Driven, FTC 
• 2 HDMI Inputs and 1 Output (v1.3 1080p Pass-thru) 
• HDTV-Capable (50 MHz) Component Video Switching (3 Inputs/1 Output) 
• Audyssey 2EQ/HTIB Technology to Correct Room Acoustic Problems and to Calibrate Speakers 
• Built-in 230 W Amplifier Subwoofer

Shipped New $437.73 from our Home Theater Systems store.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Certainly one of the better deals on an HTIB out there, but unless I'm missing something, the receiver will not take audio from HDMI, and thusly, won't be ablt to decode DD+ or DolbyTrueHD, correct?

Still a great deal for someone looking for a starter or bedroom system, but just want to be transparent with the "HDMI Equipped" tag.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't really know... maybe someone who owns one can tell us.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Marshall is correct. I read a review on this system and it does not pass audio through the HDMI connections.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't see this as a real biggie for a $437 system. Most folks will do well to tell the difference between DD and Dolby TrueHD anyway.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Agreed. The unit decodes DTS 96/24, DTS Neo:6, DTS decoder, Dolby Digital, DTS-ES Matrix 6.1, DTS-ES Discrete 6.1, Dolby Pro Logic IIx, Dolby Digital Surround EX. More then enough for most people.


----------

